# Cello



## The Member Who Forgot

Who wrote your favourite cello concerto please?
I am looking for advice, point me in the right direction if you please?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Elgar's Cello Concerto is absolutely sublime.


----------



## Balthazar

I am a big of fan of Vivaldi's cello concertos. Don't miss his Concerto in G minor for Two Cellos, RV 531.


----------



## The Member Who Forgot

MoonlightSonata said:


> Elgar's Cello Concerto is absolutely sublime.


Thank you for replying so swiftly, I am going to correlate results and see who's is the most popular, before I spend!


----------



## The Member Who Forgot

Elgar - 1
Vivaldi - 1


----------



## mmsbls

I like quite a few cello concertos, but my favorite is clearly Dvorak. You could look at the results for string concerti voted on by those who enjoy those games here at TC. Four cello concerti made the top 25 string concerti. All are wonderful.

1) Dvorak
2) Elgar
3) Schumann
4) Haydn No. 1


----------



## elgar's ghost

Like mmsbls I feel there are many contenders, Dvorak, Elgar, Finzi, Lalo, Lutoslawski, Saint-Saens, Schnittke...

Unlike mmsbls I have no clear favourite, but with a spectral gun to my head I'll choose Shostakovich's no. 1 - the final movement is something like a fight to the death.


----------



## haydnfan

Shostakovich, Dvorak, Haydn


----------



## senza sordino

Already mentioned above, but here are my favorites: 

Haydn no 1
Schumann
Lalo
Saint Saëns 
Dvorak
Elgar
Shostakovich no 1


----------



## Celloman328

Definitely Vivaldi's Cello Concertos


----------



## Celloman328

Can somebody send me the sheet music for Vivaldi's cello concerto rv 416


----------



## Guest

Vivaldi has some great material and I love the Bach cello suites which I play on bass. Not really concertos but still nice stuff.


----------



## 1611PB

The Bach suites are lovely. I had the pleasure of hearing them from a highly skilled Lebanese cellisr named Alkhansa. 
However, these were written for the five-string, not Stradivarius four-string models. 
Vivaldi's works also are indeed sublimely sweet music.


----------



## Pugg

​And Vivaldi to :tiphat:


----------



## cellolover

Hi, I am 17 years old cellist.
I will be very gratefull if you would help me promote my campain or support it ! 

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/help-me-to-go-to-summer-music-academy-sinaia#/


----------



## Pugg

cellolover said:


> Hi, I am 17 years old cellist.
> I will be very gratefull if you would help me promote my campain or support it !
> 
> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/help-me-to-go-to-summer-music-academy-sinaia#/


 Not really the place for kind of this questions, but I wish you good luck, :tiphat:


----------



## prokofiev

cellolover said:


> Hi, I am 17 years old cellist.
> I will be very gratefull if you would help me promote my campain or support it !
> 
> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/help-me-to-go-to-summer-music-academy-sinaia#/


I just saw your comment, sorry you didn't raise enough money  I would have for sure donated if I had seen it.

anyways my favorite concerto would have to be between the Dvorak and Shostakovich 1. I also recently heard the Barber cello concerto for the first time and it sounds great, although the music looks incredibly difficult


----------



## Pugg

prokofiev said:


> I just saw your comment, sorry you didn't raise enough money  I would have for sure donated if I had seen it.
> 
> anyway my favourite concerto would have to be between the Dvorak and Shostakovich 1. I also recently heard the Barber cello concerto for the first time and it sounds great, although the music looks incredibly difficult


This posting dates from February 2016, must say something about the poster .


----------



## ClassicalMaestro

Shostakovich
Dvorak
Vivaldi


----------



## Judith

There aren't any Cello Concertos that can say I dislike. If I had to pick a favourite it would be the Schumann. I think it reflects his mood at the time. The first movement sounds as though he was going through some dark days

Most people have gathered that my favourite Cellist is Steven Isserlis!


----------



## Blancrocher

The Member Who Forgot said:


> Thank you for replying so swiftly, I am going to correlate results and see who's is the most popular, before I spend!


Just buy em all.


----------

